# Boar 99



## Silverboar (Sep 4, 2010)

Last Night, Structure, Tx., 70 Yds., 9:00 pm


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe man you have all the fun !!! But I really am happy for you !!!!!!!

Nice shoot droped in his tracks no doubt. Where you actually aiming for the ear ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Is that corn ???


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice shooting ! Thanks for sharing Silverboar.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Way to put 'em down man! You have all the luck!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice job. Are the coals ready yet ??


----------



## Silverboar (Sep 4, 2010)

On a call said:


> Awe man you have all the fun !!! But I really am happy for you !!!!!!!
> 
> Nice shoot droped in his tracks no doubt. Where you actually aiming for the ear ?


Yes Sir. This particular piece of land is long and rectangular, and if the hogs run at all after being shot, they have a god chance of scooting under the property line fence and then they automatically become out of bounds. Better to drop'em where they stand....


----------



## Silverboar (Sep 4, 2010)

Yup. Feeders are legal in Texas, as is night hunting, using lights at night (not on deer), no bag limits, no size restrictions, no sex restictions, no weapon not allowed, no season either. It's a full-on swine war I tell'ya!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sign me up....!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What if any license is required, just a general hunting ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

or any at all ?


----------

